# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Treba nam pomoć! Projekcije filma na Dan žena u 22 grada!!!!

## Danci_Krmed

Udruga Roda ove će godine obilježiti Dan žena projekcijama filma The  Face of Birth (Lice poroda) koje će se održati diljem Hrvatske. Do sada  je dogovoreno da će projekcija filma biti u Puli, Varaždinu, Dubrovniku,  Zagrebu, Pazinu, Čakovcu, Rijeci, Cresu, Zadru i Poreču, a na ovom će  se popisu zasigurno naći još gradova.


  Ovaj australski film promovira pravo žene na odabir načina i mjesta  poroda, ali i progovara o utjecaju intervencija na prirodni tijek  poroda. Udruga Roda najveća je zagovornica poštivanja prava žena tijekom  trudnoće i poroda kao fizioloških, a ne medicinskih događaja, koji će,  ako se ne ometaju, donijeti neopisivu radost i snagu svima prisutnima i  odagnati strah i sumnju koji su često prisutni u našim rodilištima.


Organizacija projekcije filma nije besplatna za našu Udrugu ali,  kako mi želimo da bude besplatna za sve posjetiteljice i posjetitelje,  počele smo prikupljati sredstva. Ako podržavate naš rad i ako se  zalažete za slobodu poroda, donacija ovog projekta je jedan od načina da  vaša podrška postane konkretna.  Prikupljenim sredstvima podmirit ćemo  troškove licenci za prikazivanje i prostora, tamo gdje ga nećemo moći  dobiti besplatno. Prijevod, oglašavanje i organizaciju svih projekcija  iznijet ćemo volonterskim snagama naših članica i članova i uz pomoć  volonterki i volontera diljem Hrvatske.
*
Stoga, donirajte nam!*   Olakšale smo  vam postupak doniranja, sve je moguće uz par klikova, kartice koje  prolaze su Visa, Master i Maestro.  I  najmanja donacija će nas  približiti cilju!


*Ako želite da se projekcija održi i u vašem gradu molimo da nas kontaktirate za detalje i organizacijsku podršku na porod@roda.hr.*

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Interes  za organiziranje projekcije filma je velik! Budite dio ovog događanja i  javite se ako želite da i vaš grad dobije priliku pogledati film Lice  poroda. 

 Za sada se lista gradova popela na 15: Varaždin,  Čakovec, Pula, Rijeka, Zagreb,  Vinkovci, Pazin, Dubrovnik, Velika  Gorica, Daruvar, Split, Poreč, Biograd n/m, Čepin, Popovača...nastavite  niz

http://www.givengain.com/cause/3479/projects/12148/*Želite pogledati ovaj film u svom gradu?  Javite nam se!  porod@roda.hr

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Skupile smo skoro 700 kn, cilj nam je sve bliži, a svaka i najmanja donacija nas približi besplatnim projekcijama!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Do danas ste uplatile/i ukupno 1.470 kuna, od 8.000 koje trebamo. 930 preko platforme Givengain, a 540 direktno na naš žiro račun.
 Hvala vam na uplatama. Broj gradova koji žele projekcije danas je porastao na - 21. 

 Još malo pa bi se moglo i dogoditi da 8. ožujka to bude najprikazivaniji film u Hrvatskoj  :Smile: )).

----------


## puntica

projekcija  zasad ići u 22 grada!!!!  :Very Happy: 
Varaždin
Čakovec
Pula
Rijeka
Zagreb
Vinkovci
Pazin
Dubrovnik
Velika Gorica
Split
Zadar
Cres
Poreč
Biograd
Popovača
Pakrac
Čepin
Daruvar
Bjelovar
Šibenik
Dvor
Knin
 :Very Happy:

----------

